# Beekeeping in S.L.C. Utah



## natalee (Jan 9, 2010)

We will have our first Wasatch Beekeepers Association Meeting on Thursday January 20th at 6:30 at the Day Riverside Library.


----------



## North Bend Honey (Dec 19, 2010)

What do I need to bring to the meeting? I would like to join this club. Information and cost ( dues ect. ) Please.


----------



## natalee (Jan 9, 2010)

The dues are 10.00 a year. You may want to take notes. We will be emailing members who have paid their dues the class information. Hope to see you there!


----------



## natalee (Jan 9, 2010)

Day riverside Library is 1575 West 1000 N SLC Utah 84116


----------

